
The meaning of AMP - tambourine_man
https://adactio.com/journal/13035
======
ocdtrekkie
All of this is true, but unfortunately, none of it seems to matter. Because
almost every major web property relies on Google, AMP has continued to grow
and thrive, and it shows no chance of stopping any time soon.

It actually doesn't even matter what Google's marketing folks say about it. As
long as Google controls the web, whatever Google wants is what websites are
going to do.

